# I'm missing something!!



## wolfewerx (Jul 1, 2005)

I have an '94 Audi 100 2.8 thats been in storage for more than 10 years. I got it out recently and got it running but I'm missing some parts off the left(drivers) front side of the engine. Any help identifying what I need? It looks like it could be check valves for the vacuum to the brake booster?
Should this car seem very very sluggish compared to a 99 A6 2.8?
I need to do brakes and calipers and a timing belt.... just the parts are more than the value of the car LOL!! I guess its not the first car that I spent too much on!
Any help or thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

You might ask in the VR6 engine forum, this is the 2.8L 90 degree V6 forum.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

You are in the right forum, but most people here are familiar with AHA and ATQ engines, not your AAH. I sure don't recognize that valve. It doesn't look like an EGR valve or a PCV valve to me, and the tubing looks awfully large for it to be for vacuum. Also, what is that bleed screw for? Where does the other end go? And what are those two hoses on the left? One of them looks like it might fit your mystery valve. The other looks like it's for coolant. Sorry I can't be more help...


----------



## wolfewerx (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replys- the bolts and screw are just plugging the lines but someone grabbed some parts off here while the car was in storage. I wish I could find a picture of an engine without the shield on it so I'd have an idea of what I'm looking for. 
Does anyone have a manual for this engine that they would like to sell?


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

http://forums.quattroworld.com/a6100/msgs/50.phtml 


Hope this helps a bit. 

EDIT: 

Maybe better? 

http://forums.quattroworld.com/a6100/msgs/473.phtml 

Seems like it's just tubing missing.


----------

